# Yamaha Advantage with miniDSP Hardware



## Pastor GH (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a Yamaha Advantage RX-A 3050 that uses YPAO, not YPAO R.S.C. I will be setting up my Home Theater as an 11.4 configuration with all Klipsch speakers and subs. 

In researching your recommendations I can see how the miniDSP 2X4HD would be a good tool to set up the four subwoofers. From what I can see that setup from the receiver seems very straightforward.

I noticed in reading your articles that 2X4HD/DDRC-24 and/or nanoDVR HD would be an excellent addition to setting up my speaker system further after using YPAO. I have done a lot of reading and for the life of me I am having difficulty in how to set up the hardware if I even need it.

The UMIK-1 seems simple enough but setting up the miniDSP 2X4HD with DDRC-24 or the nanoAVR HD is somewhat confusing. Remember, Baptist Pastor - Bible is not a problem and I am getting the hang of some of the audio but I really have a lot of learning to do.

I would like to know what the best setup might be with my receiver.Would it be good to use the UMIK-1 with REW to tweek the system after using YPAO?

Since the 2X4HD has a Toslink input I am wondering if that is the best way to connect everything from the Yamaha. The Yamaha does not have RCA jacks for every speaker output to connect to the 2X4HD unless I am missing something. I do realize you cannot connect every speakers' output to the 2X4HD at the same time via RCA.

Obviously, I realize I can only work on two speakers at a time while using the 2X4HD.

The bottom line is I am essentially trying to tweak my 11 speakers after running YPAO. Then use the 2X4HD for the subs.

I would need to know if DDRC-24 or nanoAVR HD would even be beneficial to me.

God bless you all,

Pastor Greg Heenan
Unity Baptist Church
Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

In my opinion the MiniDSP NANOAVR DL is the way to go... with the HD series all your getting is room EQ / Xover / ...with the Dirac Live series your getting a whole new world of room optimization - all of which is done for you with just a microphone and an hour of your time...


----------



## Pastor GH (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Would it still balance my 4 subs?

God bless you


----------

